# CoVid Watch.



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

If any of you are remotely interested in the research going on around CoVid and it's treatments, here is a website that meta-collates the research as it comes out. 
If the figure is green, it is good for you, if the figure is red it is bad for you.

Have a look for yourself:

https://c19rmd.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Well, they are always looking for the cure to to common cold, I guess we are there......:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And who's lie and agenda do we go with today?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> And who's lie and agenda do we go with today?


Please explain?

Smitty901, you do make some stupid comments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Please explain?
> 
> Smitty901, you do make some stupid comments.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does his comment really need explanation? For someone who understands Orwell's tomes, it is fairly obvious. Nothing stupid about that.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Please explain?
> 
> Smitty901, you do make some stupid comments.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 No 90% of what we are told about the virus is BS. Agenda follow the lead or they will destroy you. Like climate change and the rest force follow the leader. You are the stupid one. Good luck.
I will blow your number to heck right now.l
They ignore a simple part that is missing. How many people already have had the virus and not been tested at the time a reported?
My granddaughter has been exposed at least 5 times we know of to infect people. In very close contact. yet she has never been infected. Could she have had it early on and not had any serious effects?
Many do not. We are find here that many in nursing and retirement homes that have been reported to have die from Cov19. Did not. many were never infected. Also those that may have would over due to die it was their time virus had nothing to due with it. get out of your shell find out what is really going on in the world.
I have going back to last year attend many rides with people we know . Some very large groups and guess what on a few have had the virus even to this day. How many may have already had it and never Knew it?
I have 3 more rides planned and I am going.
This BS about hospital be over run another lie.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

My dad warned me about playing chess with a pigeon, but here goes: @Smitty901 -



Smitty901 said:


> No 90% of what we are told about the virus is BS.


 aye Smitty and 79.6% of figures quoted on Internet fora are too...



Smitty901 said:


> Agenda follow the lead or they will destroy you. Like climate change and the rest force follow the leader. You are the stupid one. Good luck.


I take it English is not tour first language, so I will interpret- Climate change is a hoax, it is about control; this disease is the same. Good luck IF you believe that. Well, @Smitty901 baby have I got news for you. Climate change is real. The climate really is changing! Now MAN-MADE climate change is, as you suggest, agenda driven. It's very arrogant to believe man has been able to destroy the planet. You see, the planet WILL survive. It's us pesky humans that may not. Likewise, CoVid is a disease. It is transmitted from sick human to sick human. The science was wrong at first. We really believed there was asymptotic cases in astronomic numbers. Now, thanks to more science, can see that we were wrong! 300 cases of asymptotic disease from a population of 10 million. That's the point of science. Someone has an idea, measures and tests and then publishes the idea for all the other scientists to call BS and try to disprove that idea.



Smitty901 said:


> I will blow your number to heck right now.


Wait. Let me get my popcorn



Smitty901 said:


> l
> They ignore a simple part that is missing. How many people already have had the virus and not been tested at the time a reported?


Great question! We'll never know. So, actually not a pertinent question at all. Do keep trying though.



Smitty901 said:


> ]
> My granddaughter has been exposed at least 5 times we know of to infect people. In very close contact. yet she has never been infected. Could she have had it early on and not had any serious effects?


Short answer? Yes. 
Long answer? Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssss



Smitty901 said:


> Many do not. We are find here that many in nursing and retirement homes that have been reported to have die from Cov19. Did not. many were never infected. Also those that may have would over due to die it was their time virus had nothing to due with it.


I take it that despite your missing antecedent we are referring to being infected with CoVid-19. Yes. People die. It's caused by a sexually transmitted disease called life and it is nearly always fatal.



Smitty901 said:


> get out of your shell find out what is really going on in the world.


Ah. That comfortable shell that has allowed me to visit over a quarter of the countries of the planet and visit all seven continents.



Smitty901 said:


> I have going back to last year attend many rides with people we know . Some very large groups and guess what on a few have had the virus even to this day. How many may have already had it and never Knew it?
> I have 3 more rides planned and I am going.


I think you have already asked this question. As for your ride? Toodle-pip, old bean. 


Smitty901 said:


> This BS about hospital be over run another lie.


I quite agree the figures are over reported.

Now, I probably will be banned or at least reprimanded for having this battle of wits with an unarmed combatant, but I really had to respond to your gibberish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> My dad warned me about playing chess with a pigeon, but here goes: @Smitty901 -
> 
> aye Smitty and 79.6% of figures quoted on Internet fora are too...
> 
> ...


 Ok crawl back in your liberal BS hole and sleep well your full of crap. No ban as far as I am concerned I am a big boy. You have fallen hook line and sinker of the it all.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Ok crawl back in your liberal BS hole and sleep well your full of crap. No ban as far as I am concerned I am a big boy. You have fallen hook line and sinker of the it all.


Translation:

Ok, crawl back into your liberal BS hole and sleep well. You're full of crap. No ban as far as I am concerned, I am a big boy. You have fallen hook, line and sinker for it all.

Retort:

My liberal BS hole? What do you mean. Anyone who knows me at all knows that liberal is not a label that would be used for me. 
Sleep well? Well thank you, I will. 
You're full of crap? Well my large colon might be. Where do you keep yours if you are not full of it too,your mouth?

No ban as far as I am concerned, I am a big boy.

Congratulations. When you are a big man, come back and talk to the adults.

You have fallen hook, line and sinker for it all. 
You see, @Smitty901, that was the point of my post;I haven't fallen for it "hook, line and sinker" at all. My post shows how the SCIENCE is proving the official narrative to be falsified. Please, do me a favour: go and get a nice grown-up to read this to you and explain it to you in really simple language.

I knew this would end up as pigeon chess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry you had to witness that @Slippy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

fangfarrier,
Your postings here are close to an ad hominem attack: and as far as your travels go, why don’t you go visit LA.
Go into Watts and just walk around, and spend the day. Get a motel room for the night, and relax; are you up for that?

Or maybe come to Florida, and go to Miami, into the ghetto there, and relax.

But you won’t do that for the same reason that I won’t do that, it might not end well.. I won’t do it because I am white, and common sense tells me not to. And you won’t do it because at heart, you are a coward. I don’t think that you have a brave bone in your body.

As far as being banned, you will be OK; until you begin to hurl invectives, which you are close to doing. Your scalding comments against Smitty901 are unwarranted .


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

I don't even see what the argument is about.... the Queen's gambit?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> fangfarrier,
> Your postings here are close to an ad hominem attack


Possibly. I believe the ad hominem attack came first from @Smitty901; this was merely a defence in kind. I said he had made stupid comments, not that he was stupid. His response was that I was stupid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Translation:
> 
> Ok, crawl back into your liberal BS hole and sleep well. You're full of crap. No ban as far as I am concerned, I am a big boy. You have fallen hook, line and sinker for it all.
> 
> ...


 You maybe the real deal. But this is were I come from. After retiring from the army ,I was a union member. In time I became involved in many things. I was given access to one of the union programs were they trained people to push agendas.
These people did quietly. The were very good at training them in how to join groups both on and off the net. they came in as one of the club. Said the right things ask the right question. And slowly they injected statements and arguments that on the surface seemed reasonable. All a long the goal was to undermine and replace other stance and beliefs. 
You send off warning bells that signal you may be one of them. If I am wrong I apologize.
As for science , it has a price tag. UW Wisconsin some years back Most of the professors had a real issues with Global warming as it was being sold. The UW fixed that problem . Get your thinking right and get on board or look for a new job and loose all grants.
With in a month every last one got in line and got their thinking right with the agenda. So don't try to sell me that Science is above questioning. 
I have lived long enough to have seen how we have been sold out by many that were credited with being experts. Science is not proving anything they are supporting an agenda.
Never met any medics that carried ammo cans. 20 years as 11B , 3 as 11Z5M 11B with a wider range.No union or anyone else ever paid me to write I had other duties. yes I don't play nice never did.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> fangfarrier,
> Your postings here are close to an ad hominem attack: and as far as your travels go, why don't you go visit LA.
> Go into Watts and just walk around, and spend the day. Get a motel room for the night, and relax; are you up for that?
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply @MrMills357 and your invitation to LA. I have never been and do not intent to either. As for Florida, we flew in there August 2004 to mop up after Charley. 
You may not think I have a brave bone in my body. I don't think I will worry about that. 
I do not wish to express blame or censure, vituperation or vitriol. If that was how I came across then please forgive me. I wanted to show how the official narrative is starting to be undermined by research and for that I was criticised. I reacted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

This is better than a WWF Friday Night Smackdown on roids. 

Godspeed.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Possibly. I believe the ad hominem attack came first from @*Smitty901*; this was merely a defence in kind. I said he had made stupid comments, not that he was stupid. His response was that I was stupid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You do not have a proper perspective, or any gauge of what real danger is. If you catch COVID , you will survive, if you are healthy.
However, if you are ever foolish enough to visit an American city ghetto, you may or you may not survive.
OK, he called you stupid and you responded in kind. But man, get real, danger is relative, and you are hyped up about COVID , which is fairly innocuous .

It is my position that the COVID panic is garbage.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is insane, the flu has never vanished, and it never will. There is an ebb and a flow, but there is no vanishment.

I can interpret that as, disappearing from sight ,and it might make sense: or I can interpret that as having a ostrich syndrome. Either way, it is nuts. Flu kills and kills and will keep on doing it.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> This is insane, the flu has never vanished, and it never will. There is an ebb and a flow, but there is no banishment.


This is my point entirely. You are absolutely correct. The science shows that influenza has not gone away. The narrative says it does. Language. Language is the key. By changing language and definitions the narrative changes. 
It's like on the UK, CoVid is a notifiable disease. The official figures from the government show 50 cases nationwide for week 51, but the narrative is 10s of thousands per day. 
My point of posting is that the narrative we are being sold is not based on the reality and yet the government has that information and is not reacting in a sane way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Smutty! Mills! Fang is agreeing with you two!

I’m a semi-educated white boy from South Alabama and I can see that. Sheesh! :vs_laugh:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

https://c19rmd.com/simg/beigel.png

If I am reading the chart correctly, Remdesevir is about as effective as a placebo. Hospital patients have a mortality rate of 11.4% with Remdesivir, and 15.2% with a placebo. That doesn't make sense, and someone is shoveling the horse poo.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> This is my point entirely. You are absolutely correct. The science shows that influenza has not gone away. The narrative says it does. Language. Language is the key. By changing language and definitions the narrative changes.
> It's like on the UK, CoVid is a notifiable disease. The official figures from the government show 50 cases nationwide for week 51, but the narrative is 10s of thousands per day.
> My point of posting is that the narrative we are being sold is not based on the reality and yet the government has that information and is not reacting in a sane way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now wait just one damn minute here Fang! So let me get this straight. Your suggesting, no, your saying the government is ......is lying to us in order to advance their own agenda!!!!!!:vs_shocked:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Denton said:


> Smutty! Mills! Fang is agreeing with you two!
> 
> I'm a semi-educated white boy from South Alabama and I can see that. Sheesh! :vs_laugh:


Yeah, after I looked at the chart, that dawned on me. That chart shows something that is impossible.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The last person I know who caught the KungFlu is my 87-year-old aunt who had surgery two weeks beforehand. Her burial is yet to be determined because she survived.

Point? Yes, there is a new virus. After that, I trust nothing said by the "experts." I think they are working for _them._


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Remdesivir*

_Last Updated: November 3, 2020_
Remdesivir is an intravenous nucleotide prodrug of an adenosine analog. Remdesivir binds to the viral RNA-dependent RNA polymerase, inhibiting viral replication through premature termination of RNA transcription.

It has demonstrated in vitro activity against severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2).1 In a rhesus macaque model of SARS-CoV-2 infection, remdesivir treatment was initiated soon after inoculation; the remdesivir-treated animals had lower virus levels in the lungs and less lung damage than the control animals.
https://www.covid19treatmentguidelines.nih.gov/antiviral-therapy/remdesivir/

I think that I know just enough to understand this info. Remdesivir goes right to the building blocks, and works there. To prohibit reproduction of COVIS. That would be very effective . And to make it comparable in effectiveness to a placebo, is tantamount to a lie.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> https://c19rmd.com/simg/beigel.png
> 
> If I am reading the chart correctly, Remdesevir is about as effective as a placebo. Hospital patients have a mortality rate of 11.4% with Remdesivir, and 15.2% with a placebo. That doesn't make sense, and someone is shoveling the horse poo.


Yes!! Exactly. This is actually what science is saying and it is being repressed! Now look at HCQ, Vit D and Zinc. Trump said it and was screamed at. Yet the science shows he was right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gonna put this here:

https://halturnerradioshow.com/inde...rom-around-world-warn-dont-take-covid-vaccine

Seems there are doctors who are telling people to NOT take the vaccine.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> *Remdesivir*
> 
> _Last Updated: November 3, 2020_
> Remdesivir is an intravenous nucleotide prodrug of an adenosine analog. Remdesivir binds to the viral RNA-dependent RNA polymerase, inhibiting viral replication through premature termination of RNA transcription.
> ...


But you will be pleased to know that it reduces the chances of being anally infective dramatically!!
Useful if you are bending over for the government!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> The last person I know who caught the KungFlu is my 87-year-old aunt who had surgery two weeks beforehand. Her burial is yet to be determined because she survived.
> 
> Point? Yes, there is a new virus. After that, I trust nothing said by the "experts." I think they are working for _them._


I'm glad they didn't bury her alive! What a relief! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

MisterMills357 said:


> *Remdesivir*
> 
> _Last Updated: November 3, 2020_
> Remdesivir is an intravenous nucleotide prodrug of an adenosine analog. Remdesivir binds to the viral RNA-dependent RNA polymerase, inhibiting viral replication through premature termination of RNA transcription.
> ...


Again I am agreeing with you. The gov/cdc/who trials do show it as effective. 
The meta analysis (including all other studies) doesn't quite paint it in the same light. The meta analysis shows it is only just better than the placebo. The chart you are looking at is from this paper: https://www.ijsciences.com/pub/pdf/V92020112417.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> I'm glad they didn't bury her alive! What a relief! :tango_face_grin:


She'd just dig herself out and track down the culprits who buried her. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> *Remdesivir*
> 
> _Last Updated: November 3, 2020_
> Remdesivir is an intravenous nucleotide prodrug of an adenosine analog. Remdesivir binds to the viral RNA-dependent RNA polymerase, inhibiting viral replication through premature termination of RNA transcription.
> ...





fangfarrier said:


> Again I am agreeing with you. The gov/cdc/who trials do show it as effective.
> The meta analysis (including all other studies) doesn't quite paint it in the same light. The meta analysis shows it is only just better than the placebo. The chart you are looking at is from this paper: https://www.ijsciences.com/pub/pdf/V92020112417.pdf
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, we are in agreement, and I am not sure where I jumped the tracks, but I did.



> A study published by Wang, Y., et al.9 about the role of Remdesivir in adults with severe COVID 19 showed that it was not associated with statistically significant clinical benefits but there was appreciate able reduction in time to clinical improvements in the patients who were treated earlier in the course of the disease. Similar results were shown in this study.9 Goldman, J.D., et al.10 conducted a study with 5 days


These results may be slanted, because the patients had severe COVID symptoms. I am being kind when I say slanted; because to administer the vaccine before any symptomology appears, is not analogous to treating the disease, when it is on the verge of killing the patient.

IMHO, the whole exercise was silly. To administer the vaccine to the healthy, is a different thing. And will result in very different outcomes. By which I mean, the healthy patient will never come down with it,after the body builds immunity.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks like @Sasquatch isn't going out anytime soon:

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...s-angeles-county-health-records-b1780205.html

Virus surge swamping hospitals prompts indefinite lockdown

California's most densely populated area continues to set new death and hospitalization records and public health officials say it will remain under strict stay-home orders for the foreseeable future as another hospital-filling coronavirus surge looms

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Looks like @Sasquatch isn't going out anytime soon:
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...s-angeles-county-health-records-b1780205.html
> 
> ...


Wrong! I've been out in this since the beginning. Apparently I am deemed "essential". Plus Squatches have better immune systems than you puny humans.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Denton said:


> Smutty! Mills! Fang is agreeing with you two!
> 
> I'm a semi-educated white boy from South Alabama and I can see that. Sheesh! :vs_laugh:


Well, he is a foreign bastard, so we do have to be careful... :vs_laugh:


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Another vaccine death, sorry, I mean coincidence.

https://nypost.com/2020/12/30/nursing-home-resident-dies-after-getting-covid-vaccine-report/

A nursing home resident in Switzerland who was among the first in the country to be vaccinated against COVID-19 later died - but officials did not indicate whether the death was related to the jab, according to reports.

"We are aware of the case," an official in the canton of Lucerne told Reuters, adding that the matter has been referred to Swiss drugs regulator Swissmedic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

